# Navigation mit Garmin oder Smartphone



## Flohmanti (3. Februar 2021)

Liebe Ladies,
ich habe mir fest vorgenommen mit Komoot durchzustarten und neue Touren in Umland auszuprobieren.
Dazu habe ich mir eine Smartphone Halterung für mein Riesen Handy gekauft und dann erst festgestellt, dass es bei einem möglichen Sturz böse ausgehen könnte für mein Handy. Frage: wie macht Ihr das mit der Navigation? Habt Ihr extra dafür ein Outdoor Handy oder nutzt Ihr Garmin Geräte? Ich bin da etwas unschlüssig und brauche Euren Rat.
Danke und viele Grüße
Melanie


----------



## on any sunday (3. Februar 2021)

Ich würde da mal gucken und lesen, das Thema gibt es reichlich.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/gps-geraete-gps-software-und-digital-karten.173/

Endet aber so ähnlich wie Apple gegen Windows, DOT gegen Mineralöl etc....

Ich persönlich benutze lieber ein GPS "Handgerät". Da ist wenigstens im Falle eines Falles nur ein Gerät/Funktion kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (3. Februar 2021)

Hallo Melanie, das ist genau der Knackpunkt. 
Ein Smartphone ist fuer 'in der Handtasche', es kann weder Regen noch Stoesse gut ab, ausser es ist ein spezielles Outdoor-Geraet. 
Ich nutze fuer unbekannte Strecken auch lieber einen Garmin. Braeuchte ich einen neuen, dann wuerde ich wohl so einen in der Art nehmen


			https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_garmin-etrex-touch-25-inkl-topoactive-europa-2028797.html


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. Februar 2021)

Ich finde man sollte sich zuerst über seine eigene Nutzung Gedanken machen.

Suche ich mir meine Tour aus und fahre dem Strich hinterher oder brauche ich ein aktives Routing das mich auf die Strecke zurückführt falls ich mich verfahre?
Plane ich unterwegs eventuell meine Strecken neu, weil ich doch Lust auf eine größere Runde habe?
Habe ich sowieso immer ein Handy als Backup dabei?
Wie ist generell der Empfang? Wenn man viel in den Bergen unterwegs ist, sollte man dies auch beachten.
Ist man viel in verschiedenen Ländern und Regionen unterwegs? Könnte Probleme mit der Speicherkapazität für die Karte geben. 
Besteht Interesse an der Auswertung von Daten, wie Leistung, Höhenmeter,... oder soll es nur rein eine Karte anzeigen?
Und zum Schluss wieviel ist man bereit auszugeben 😁?

Du siehst sehr viele Fragen, die aber helfen die große Auswahl schnell einzuschränken.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (3. Februar 2021)

Mit Halterungen und Cases von Quadlock oder SP Connect kann man das Handy schon ganz gut verpacken, aber der Riesennachteil des Handys ist einfach die Ablesbarkeit bei Sonneneinstrahlung.
Da siehst Du bei mir gar nix mehr. Über die Akkulaufzeit braucht man dabei eh nicht sprechen.

Es gibt auch nicht nur Garmin, sondern auch Wahoo, Karoo, Sigma etc...


----------



## IndianaWalross (3. Februar 2021)

Nutze ein Garmin Edge 1030 Plus. Eben weil ich es auch als Radcomputer zur Datenauswertung hernehme und man darauf auch indoor lustig Strecken nachfahren kann uvm. 

Man hat zig verschiedene Profile und das Ding hält bei sparsamer Nutzung (also nicht 5 Sensoren und zeitgleich Bildschirm nonstop volle Helligkeit an usw.) locker ne Woche bikepacking Tour durch (OHNE Nachladen!). Ausserdem ist es wasserdicht und mit der Silikonhülle sogar bei nem Sturz noch etwas geschützt. 

Mein Smartphone wird eh schon für Musik, Notfall, Schnappschüsse wo ich nicht die Kamera bemühen will hergenommen und manchmal auch noch fürs Geocachen... ist dann etwas zuviel für den Akku verlangt, auch noch zu navigieren.
Allerdings wenn du die highlights sehen willst - da ist komoot leider absolut auf das Smartphone fixiert, ohne Nachbearbeitung der Touren zeigt mir mein Edge die mit komoot geplanten highlights nicht an.


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Februar 2021)

Ich bin da klassisch unterwegs. Dakota von Garmin. Günstig und robust, hat schon einige Abflüge in die Botanik überstanden ohne zu mucken.
Hier in der Gegend kenne ich mich aus, da missbrauche ich es als Tachoersatz. Das Kartenmaterial das drauf ist nutzte ich meistens dann, wenn andere Waldbesucher nicht wissen wo sie sich gerade befinden und nach dem Weg zu ihrem Ziel fragen. Zeigen ist einfacher, als lange erklären. Ok, hin und wieder habe ich am Lago die Karten selbst genutzt, wenn ich dort vom bekannten Weg einfach mal abgebogen bin, weil ein Trail interessant aussah. Wobei mir meistens die kartographischen Richtungsangeben reichen um wieder Richtung Heimathafen zu kommen.
Interessante Strecken speichere ich und ziehe sie ggf. auch mal auf den heimischen Rechner. Der Rest wird gelöscht. Für den AX 2014 wurden die Tagesetappen über das Basecamp geplant und dann entsprechend aufs Gerät gezogen. Für mich völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Flohmanti (3. Februar 2021)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte sich zuerst über seine eigene Nutzung Gedanken machen.
> 
> Suche ich mir meine Tour aus und fahre dem Strich hinterher oder brauche ich ein aktives Routing das mich auf die Strecke zurückführt falls ich mich verfahre?
> Plane ich unterwegs eventuell meine Strecken neu, weil ich doch Lust auf eine größere Runde habe?
> ...


Danke greenhorn-biker für Deine spezifische Rückmeldung.

Erst einmal möchte ich ein Gerät, mit dem ich z.B. komoot Strecken fahren kann. Klar wäre es wünschenswert, wenn mich ein aktives Routing wieder zurückführt, falls ich mich verfahren sollte und ich bei meiner chronischen Orientierungslosigkeit dann nicht immer meine Mutter anrufen muss.
Ich bin bislang noch nicht in anderen Ländern unterwegs gewesen, deswegen wären mir extra dafür ausgelegte Features erstmal nicht wichtig. 
Die Daten möchte ich nicht auswerten, da ich aus Spaß an der Freude bike (ihr wisst, was ich meine ) und ich es abseits der Leistungsgesellschaft erholsam finde, mich auf die Natur und die Sinne zu konzentrieren. Ich nutze bislang eher so als Spielerei die kostenlose App "Fahrrad Tracker", weil ich es ganz lustig finde, die gefahrene Strecke auf der Karte, Dauer, Distanz und Höhenmeter angezeigt zu bekommen.

Ich bin bereit, all mein Taschengeld auszugeben und habe bereits dieses "Garmin Edge Explore" für 176,99 € ins Auge gefasst: 








						Edge Explore - GPS Fahrradcomputer
					

MountainBike 01/2019 Test: "Der Trail ist das Ziel: Bike-GPS-Geräte"  Testergebnis: Tipp "Preis-Leistung" & Sehr gut (89 Pkt.)             GPS-Fahrradnavi mit Touchscreen: der Edge Explore von Garmin   Ob...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Flohmanti (3. Februar 2021)

@Alle: vielen lieben Dank für Eure geteilten Ideen, Meinungen, Erfahrungen.
Das hilft mir weiter. 😍


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. Februar 2021)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Danke greenhorn-biker für Deine spezifische Rückmeldung.
> 
> Erst einmal möchte ich ein Gerät, mit dem ich z.B. komoot Strecken fahren kann. Klar wäre es wünschenswert, wenn mich ein aktives Routing wieder zurückführt, falls ich mich verfahren sollte und ich bei meiner chronischen Orientierungslosigkeit dann nicht immer meine Mutter anrufen muss.
> Ich bin bislang noch nicht in anderen Ländern unterwegs gewesen, deswegen wären mir extra dafür ausgelegte Features erstmal nicht wichtig.
> ...


An sich für dich recht passend.

Aber worüber man sich im klaren sein muss:

Kein Barometer -> Höhenmeter gehen somit rein über GPS
du musst ein Freund von Touchdisplay sein -> wenn du mit Langfinger Handschuhen fährst musst du eventuell die Handschuhe ausziehen und man liest dass das Display bei Regentropfen reagieren kann. Vorteil ist aber dass man die Karte beim suchen viel schneller vergrößern/verkleinern/verschieben kann 👍🏻


----------



## Aninaj (3. Februar 2021)

Da du Komoot erwähntest, da gibt es auch zwei Mögichkeiten die Touren auf den Garmin zu bekommen:

1) Old School am PC planen, GPX runter laden und per USB aufs Garmin ziehen
2) Modern: Tour planen (auch unterwegs am Handy) und per Komoot App auf den Garmin ziehen (App wird auf dem Garmin installiert)

Für Methode 2 brauchst du ein entsprechend fähiges Garmin, da können dann wieder nicht alle. Und zumindest mein recht neuer Edge 530 erklärt mir gerne mal, das es  grad nicht geht. 

Das beantwortet dann auch deine Frage - ich nutze Garmin. Insbesondere für lange Touren gibt es da für mich keine Alternative. Schließlich muss das Smartphone eventuell Musik spiele, Fotos machen, erreichbar bleiben. 

Für's nachfahren von Routen wäre das Barometer allerdings irrelevant. Das wird nur interessant, wenn man seine Touren anschließen anschauen und "auswerten" möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flohmanti (3. Februar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Da du Komoot erwähntest, da gibt es auch zwei Mögichkeiten die Touren auf den Garmin zu bekommen:
> 
> 1) Old School am PC planen, GPX runter laden und per USB aufs Garmin ziehen
> 2) Modern: Tour planen (auch unterwegs am Handy) und per Komoot App auf den Garmin ziehen (App wird auf dem Garmin installiert)
> ...


Danke, Aninaj für Deine für mich hilfreichen Infos zur Tourenplanung. Wieder was dazugelernt.
Ich sehe schon, das eigene Smartphone ist fürs Navigieren weniger geeignet...


----------



## Fasani (3. Februar 2021)

Huhu, vor der Entscheidung stand ich auch gerade. Bisher hab ich mein Handy und komoot genutzt. War halt semi-toll im Gelände (wegen der Akku-Haltbarkeit). Wenn ich auf Tour (also trekking) bin, hab ich ne Tasche auf dem Oberrohr für ne Powerbank.  Also hab ich echt überlegt. Die Entscheidung wurde dann einfacher, weil mein Handy dem Geist aufgeben hat. Ich hab jetzt ein Outdoor-Handy gekauft, was ich weiterhin mit komoot nutze. Beim Wandern war es jetzt schon echt super,  ich bin locker mit dem Akku den Tag über klar gekommen.
Wie das auf dem Bike sein wird, muss ich noch ausprobieren. Aber ich bin da guter Dinge. Allerdings bin ich ein Weichei und penn' in der Zivilisation und hab dann auch Strom ☺️ damit braucht es nicht länger als einen Tag zu halten.


----------



## Flohmanti (3. Februar 2021)

Fasani schrieb:


> Huhu, vor der Entscheidung stand ich auch gerade. Bisher hab ich mein Handy und komoot genutzt. War halt semi-toll im Gelände (wegen der Akku-Haltbarkeit). Wenn ich auf Tour (also trekking) bin, hab ich ne Tasche auf dem Oberrohr für ne Powerbank.  Also hab ich echt überlegt. Die Entscheidung wurde dann einfacher, weil mein Handy dem Geist aufgeben hat. Ich hab jetzt ein Outdoor-Handy gekauft, was ich weiterhin mit komoot nutze. Beim Wandern war es jetzt schon echt super,  ich bin locker mit dem Akku den Tag über klar gekommen.
> Wie das auf dem Bike sein wird, muss ich noch ausprobieren. Aber ich bin da guter Dinge. Allerdings bin ich ein Weichei und penn' in der Zivilisation und hab dann auch Strom ☺️ damit braucht es nicht länger als einen Tag zu halten.


Huhu Fasani,
danke für Deine Rückmeldung. Spannend, dass Du dich für die Handy-Variante bei der Komoot Touren Planung entschieden hast. Beim Wandern geht Komoot ja ganz gut mit dem Handy, das kenne ich auch.
(Ich vermute, Du wolltest Dir eh ein Outdoor-Handy kaufen und hast das alte auf dem Trail "aus Versehen" fallengelassen...🤪) Nein, Scherz.
Ich denke, ich wage das mal mit dem Garmin Edge Explore.


----------



## Fasani (3. Februar 2021)

😂 viel Spaß beim Testen!


----------



## nightwolf (4. Februar 2021)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich bin da klassisch unterwegs. Dakota von Garmin.  (...)


Hab ich auch, ist wohl ein super Geraet, alle loben es, auch ich finde nix zum Meckern - gibts nur leider in der Art nicht mehr in neu.


----------



## nightwolf (4. Februar 2021)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> (...) Ich denke, ich wage das mal mit dem Garmin Edge Explore.


Den wollte eine Kollegin meiner Frau sich auch holen. Die ist nicht sonderlich technikaffin. Ich wollte dieses Geraet nicht empfehlen, damit ich nicht in den Verdacht gerate, hier Klischees ('Frauen alle keine Ahnung von Technik') auszuwalzen 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (4. Februar 2021)

Mit dem Edge Explore muss man allerdings vorsichtig sein. Wir hatten 2 und beide gingen just nachdem die Garantie/Gewährleistung abgelaufen war über den Jordan. Speicherfehler. Hab dann aus Kulanz (das machen andere nicht das ist schonmal ein Pluspunkt für Garmin) ein generalüberholtes Gerät bekommen, das verkauft wegen neuer Garantie und mir wieder das Explore in neu geholt weil ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden war - wenn man nicht so oft fährt ist das auch super für den Anfang um nicht zu schnell mit 1mio Funktionen erschlagen zu werden.

Dann allerdings kam das Edge 1030 Plus auf den Markt und was soll ich sagen - alle alten Geräte wieder verkauft und zugegriffen im Angebot. Und ich liebe es. Ich wollte nie wieder zum Explore zurück, nicht für alles Geld!

Der Akku hält gefühlt ewig. Beim Explore gab er im Lauf der Zeit immer mehr auf, so dass wir bei einer 100km Tour unterwegs die Powerbank ranhängen mussten um ins Ziel zu kommen. 60 Touren und Akku Matsch?! Zweites Explore bin ich ja dann nach 19 Touren gewechselt auf das 1030+

Von solchen Akku Lappalien kann beim 1030+ nicht die Rede sein. Mit dem hab ich zwar nur 36 Touren seitdem ich den habe - aber die waren dafür fast allesamt 100km+ im Gegensatz zu den Explore Touren wo vielleicht fünf 100er waren Rest 20-65km oder so maximum. Das 1030+ geht nach so einer Tour mit 90% Akku in den Schlaf, während hier das Explore halt entweder unterwegs schon gefüttert werden musste, oder spätestens danach leer war!
Ich betreibe / betrieb alle mit den selben Energiespareinstellungen und angeschlossenen Sensoren - wobei ich an das 1030+ sogar inzwischen noch 2-3 Sensoren mehr je Fahrt bedenkenlos dran hänge und es ist das selbe - Akku nahezu voll, selbst nach einem ganzen Tag auf dem Rad!

Wir hätten uns auch schon das 1030 ohne Plus damals gekauft, aber für meine Anwendungsbedürfnisse (Mehrtägiges Bikepacking ohne Steckdose) hatte das einfach noch zu wenig Akkulaufzeit.

Ok, also wie gesagt das Explore ist _wirklich_ gut für Einsteiger oder Wenigfahrer geeignet, aber wenn man später etwas mehr machen möchte würde ich es verkaufen und mir dann ein besseres Modell holen.

Die Edges haben übrigens noch ein extra Feature, was ganz nett ist wenn man solo rumgurkt > die können im Falle eines Unfalls nen Notfallkontakt alarmieren! (dazu muss das Smartphone gekoppelt sein und das verschickt dann auf Anweisung des Edge die Nachricht)
Das macht mein Smartphone solo so noch nicht, jedenfalls fällt mir da nix ein wie es das erkennen sollte. Das Garmin erkennt das aufgrund zu abrupten Stoppens.


----------



## Flohmanti (4. Februar 2021)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Den wollte eine Kollegin meiner Frau sich auch holen. Die ist nicht sonderlich technikaffin. Ich wollte dieses Geraet nicht empfehlen, damit ich nicht in den Verdacht gerate, hier Klischees ('Frauen alle keine Ahnung von Technik') auszuwalzen 🤣


Aber Frauen haben doch auch keine Ahnung von Technik, sind völlig orientierungslos, können nicht MTB fahren, kriegen auf dem Hardtail immer gleich Angst, können nichts am Rad selber reparieren....🤣
(Achtung: Ironiemodus)


----------



## Flohmanti (4. Februar 2021)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Mit dem Edge Explore muss man allerdings vorsichtig sein. Wir hatten 2 und beide gingen just nachdem die Garantie/Gewährleistung abgelaufen war über den Jordan. Speicherfehler. Hab dann aus Kulanz (das machen andere nicht das ist schonmal ein Pluspunkt für Garmin) ein generalüberholtes Gerät bekommen, das verkauft wegen neuer Garantie und mir wieder das Explore in neu geholt weil ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden war - wenn man nicht so oft fährt ist das auch super für den Anfang um nicht zu schnell mit 1mio Funktionen erschlagen zu werden.
> 
> Dann allerdings kam das Edge 1030 Plus auf den Markt und was soll ich sagen - alle alten Geräte wieder verkauft und zugegriffen im Angebot. Und ich liebe es. Ich wollte nie wieder zum Explore zurück, nicht für alles Geld!
> 
> ...


Huhu IndianaWalross,
danke Dir für Deine ausführliche Berichterstattung. Ok, das klingt dann tatsächlich eher nach Einsteigermodell..., würde meinen Ansprüchen reichen, aber wenn das Edge Explore so schnell kaputt geht, dann muss ich natürlich überlegen, ob ich nicht gleich etwas mehr Zeitung austrage und mir ein anderes Modell hole. Wobei ich 500€ ziemlich happig dafür finde, wenn ich viele Fetaures gar nicht brauche für meine Ansprüche. Aber sich ein Gerät für ca. 200€ zu kaufen, welches Gefahr läuft, nicht allzu lange zu halten, um sich dann ein teuereres Modell zu holen, macht wenig Sinn. Ich überlege mir das nochmal. 🧐


----------



## Gmiatlich (4. Februar 2021)

Hallo!

Meiner einer nutzt ein Smartphone mit Locus als Software. Als Halterung verwende ich aktuell so ein "schickes" Täschchen am Oberrohr mit Klarsichtfolie hinter der das Telefon liegt. Bei einem Abflug ist es nicht extra geschützt allerdings sollte in dem Bereich am Oberrohr, knapp hinter dem Vorbau, etwas weniger passieren. Manchmal ist das Telefon aber auch einfach im Rucksack oder eingesteckt.
Aktives Navigieren während einer Tour nutze ich allerdings nicht sehr oft. Normalerweise weiß ich ungefähr wie ich fahren muss da ich mir die Himmelsrichtung(en) in etwa merke. Noralgische Punkte zum Abbiegen versuche ich mir schon vor der Abfahrt einzuprägen. Das klappt meistens gut, sowohl im Wald und am Berg als auch auf der Straße. Lediglich in Italien auf den Straßen gab es Abschnitte an denen ich mehr aufs Display als auf die Umgebung geachtet habe .

Eine großartige Datenauswertung mache ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr. Die Kilometer und in etwa die Höhenmeter lasse ich mir anzeigen, mehr will ich nicht mehr wissen. Meinen früher heiß geliebten Zahlenfetischismus habe ich abgelegt.
Der Akku hält bei mir einen vollen Tag und am Abend wird nachgeladen. Das geht aber halt nur deswegen weil ich ohne Zelt unterwegs bin und warmduschender Bettchenschläfer bin 

Also vielleicht aktuell beim Smartphone bleiben und erfahren was dir dabei gefällt und was dir fehlt. Wenn du in einem Jahr dann deine eigenen Anforderungen genauer weißt dann tust du dir mit der Entscheidung leichter.


----------



## IndianaWalross (4. Februar 2021)

Ich wollte dich auch nicht verunsichern, aber wir hatten uns die Explore direkt nachdem die erschienen waren geholt und bei 2 Geräten (jeder will ja sein eigenes haben) die a) Speicherfehler (konntest keine Touren mehr drauf laden) und dann rasch erlahmende Akkus hatten, bin ich vorsichtig geworden.

Und ja du hast vollkommen Recht, erst 1x 200€ und dann nochmal doppelt soviel ist wahrlich Unfug.
Es gibt aber noch Geräte Zwischen Explore und 1030+ 😉 Das Explore ist halt absoluter Einsteiger und das 1030+ das Flagschiff.
Was das 1030+ halt besser als alle anderen kann ist die Navigation wenn man von der Route ab kommt. Die günstigeren Edges zicken dann oft 1mio mal mit "bitte wenden". Das haben sie am 1030+ endlich gelöst. Du kannst die Navigation anhalten, dann macht er da weiter wo du wieder auf den Track fährst und passt ggf. an oder dich komplett neu routen lassen oder was auch immer. Und alles ohne großes Tamtam, er gibt es dir vor auf dem Bildschirm und zählt runter - du kannst also selbst entscheiden. 
Aber wem das nicht so wichtig ist für den ist das natürlich ganz schön viel Kohle. (wir haben die damals für 420€ geschossen).

Dazwischen gibt es noch ZIG andere! Empfohlen werden da gerne die 500er und 800er Modelle. Die sind ähnlich aber liegen Preislich halt dazwischen. 530 und 830 würd ich mir dann noch mal zusätzlich anschauen!

Übrigens ist das mit dem Touch beim 1030+ so dass du die Empfindlichkeit einstellen kannst (3 Stufen). Das ging beim Explore nicht aber da kann ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht erinnern dass er ungefragt ausgelöst hätte. Hatte es letztes Jahr 1x das er bei "mittel" ausgelöst hatte, aber da kam der Tropfen echt mit richtig Schmackes von irgendwo. Sonst keine Probleme gehabt auch bei Starkregen nicht. 

Im Winter kriegt man das Gerät sonst mittels einer separaten Fernbedienung halbwegs bedient, also zumindest zwischen den Trainingsseiten und der Karte hin und her ginge auch ohne den Touchscreen zu berühren, kostet aber extra und muss auch irgendwohin im Cockpit. Wenn man die Karte verschieben will usw. muss man weiterhin den Bildschirm betatschen...


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (4. Februar 2021)

Gmiatlich schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Meiner einer nutzt ein Smartphone mit Locus als Software. Als Halterung verwende ich aktuell so ein "schickes" Täschchen am Oberrohr mit Klarsichtfolie hinter der das Telefon liegt.


Dabei muss man aber anmerken, dass diese Taschen meist nur für kleine Handys ausreichen. Mein Samsung S8+ war für die Taschen die ich probiert habe zu groß.


----------



## Flohmanti (4. Februar 2021)

Liebe Mädels,

voll gut. Vielen lieben Dank für Eure zahlreichen, sehr hilfreichen sowie informativen Hinweise und Tipps.
Ich bin jetzt nur (leicht) verwirrt. Ganz leicht.

Werde es mit dem Handy zumindest mal austesten und dann entscheiden, ob und welches Gerät ich mir zulegen werde. Vom _Garmin Edge Explore_ bin ich mittlerweile gedanklich etwas weg navigiert, das Flagschiff ist mir allerdings zu viel des Guten. Irgendwas dazwischen wird's wohl werden....später mehr...


----------



## Votec Tox (4. Februar 2021)

Um Dich noch weiter zu verwirren 
Fahre inzwischen das zweite Günstig Garmin Edge und bin sehr zufrieden. Das Erste ging nach einem Sturz in den Seealpen verloren, habe ich blöderweise erst am nächsten Tag gemerkt... somit habe ich nach einem Jahr "Strafwarten" wieder eins gekauft. Mir taugts, ist "blondinengerecht" und ich nutze es sogar ab und zu auf der KTM Enduro oder beim Wassersport.


----------



## Aninaj (4. Februar 2021)

Worüber du dir vielleicht noch Gedanken machen sollte, wie groß das Display sein soll. Mein 530er ist recht klein, reicht mir aber völlig. Einen Überblick bekommt man auf keinem der Geräte, dazu braucht es eine Karte. Akku war bisher auch kein Problem, auch wenn er natürlich kleiner ist als in den größeren Geräten.


----------



## Flohmanti (4. Februar 2021)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Um Dich noch weiter zu verwirren
> Fahre inzwischen das zweite Günstig Garmin Edge und bin sehr zufrieden. Das Erste ging nach einem Sturz in den Seealpen verloren, habe ich blöderweise erst am nächsten Tag gemerkt... somit habe ich nach einem Jahr "Strafwarten" wieder eins gekauft. Mir taugts, ist "blondinengerecht" und ich nutze es sogar ab und zu auf der KTM Enduro oder beim Wassersport.


Du verwirrst mich doch nicht- ich bitte Dich! 
Ach, interessant...hier mal wieder eine andere Erfahrung. 🤪
Doof, dass Du Dein altes Garmin verloren hast, aber hast ja jetzt ein Neues.
Ich glaube, man sollte einfach mal was ausprobieren...jede(r) berichtet hier ja was anderes. Sicherlich spielen persönlich Präferenzen da auch eine Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flohmanti (4. Februar 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Worüber du dir vielleicht noch Gedanken machen sollte, wie groß das Display sein soll. Mein 530er ist recht klein, reicht mir aber völlig. Einen Überblick bekommt man auf keinem der Geräte, dazu braucht es eine Karte. Akku war bisher auch kein Problem, auch wenn er natürlich kleiner ist als in den größeren Geräten.


Danke für den Hinweis. Die Größe von Deinem Garmin würde mir auch reichen. 
Weil..
a) hab ich keine Wurstfinger (mehr) und
b) möchte ich kein Walkie Talkie aus den 80ern mit mir rumschleppen. 😉


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Februar 2021)

Ich hab auch ein Garmin Edge vorne am Vorbau.
Falls das mal zu undeutlich ist, nehm ich im Zweifelsfall für die Minute das Handy dazu und schau nochmal auf Orux nach - aber damit der Akku vom Handy nicht zu schnell leer wird und damit 's Handy nicht kaputt geht, ist das nicht das Hauptgerät zum navigieren.

Wenn du dir noch nicht ganz sicher bist und mal ausprovieren willst: Im Bikemarkt gibt's oft günstigere Garmins etc... Da hab ich meins auch günstig erworben.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Februar 2021)

Mein Altes Garmin Etrex, das über 7 Jahre gehalten hat, hatte auch kein Barometer, hat trotzdem recht gut funktioniert. Ich hatte mich damals für das Etrex entschieden, weil man es mit normalen Batterien füttern kann, dh. auch wenn Du mal keinen Strom bekommst, kannst Du im nächsten Laden Batterien kaufen. Gut, in Zeiten von Powerbanks vielleicht nicht mehr ein entscheidendes Argument. Der Vorteil von Handgeräten ist, dass meist der GPS-Empfänger wesentlich besser als der von den Handys ist, gerade wenn Du im Wald oder in den Bergen unterwegs bist, wo mit dem Handy der Empfang schon mal schlecht sein kann. Die Ablesbarkeit vom Display ist weit überlegen und Du kannst bei vielen Abzweigungen halt das Display immer anlassen, ohne Angst zu haben, dass der Strom ausgeht. Dann kannst nicht mal mehr die Mama anrufen!  Ich habe mich auch bewusst für ein Gerät mit Joystick entschieden, weil das Display dann nicht so empfindlich ist. Dafür ist das Scrollen mühsamer. Aber wenn Du das Display mal anschwitzt, kannst einfach drüberwischen und nichts passiert, mit Touchscreen vielleicht nicht so dolle. Mein Handy hab ich wirklich lieber im Rucksack, damit es im echten Notfall weder zerbrochen, verloren oder leer ist.
Als das alte Etrex kaputt war (die Kontakte für die Batterien waren wohl ausgeleiert, es hat sich andauernd von selber ausgeschaltet), hab ich mir wieder ein Etrex gekauft, diesmal aber mit Barometer, weil ich einfach genauere Höhenangaben in den Bergen wollte (man muss ja wissen, wie weit es noch zur Hütte ist  ) Funktioniert als Navi und als Tacho, mehr brauch ich nicht.


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2021)

Unter anderem wegen der Displaygröße habe ich zwischenzeitlich mal den Versuch gestartet, das Handy als eins-für-alles Gerät zu nutzen. Dazu extra ein wasserdichtes robustes Outdoor-Smartfon mit großem Akku angeschafft.
Der GPS Empfang bei meinem Doogee Handy kann mit jedem Garmin locker mitspielen, Barometer hat es auch. Auch am Display kann ich nichts aussetzen, selbst bei grellem Sonnenschein meistens noch gut ablesbar, imo besser als 95% aller Navigationsgeräte. Akku ist sehr groß und hält einen Tag Navigieren und aufzeichnen locker durch. Selbst Sensoren könnte ich koppeln. Es ist günstiger als die meisten Navis, so dass man nicht weinen müsste wenn man es zerstört. Die Voraussetzungen stimmen also schon.
Allerdings gibt es da einige Details in der Handhabung des ganzen, die mich in Summe auf Dauer einfach zu sehr genervt haben. Es fängt damit an, dass es für große Handys partout kein Halterungs-System gibt, das mir wirklich gefällt und taugt... alles Bastelei und/oder suboptimal. Für Iphones werden einige gute Haltersysteme angeboten, für ein paar Highend Samsung Geräte auch, aber die wären mir sogar als normales Handy zu teuer und overkill, erst recht zum in die Pampa werfen an einem Mtb-Lenker, für Noname-Handys gibt's nichts verünftiges out-of-the-box. Dazu kommt dann noch, dass vor allem Outdoor-Smartfons einfach riesig und ziemlich schwer sind (meines hat 270g)  - schön fürs die Ablesbarkeit und Übersicht auf dem großen Display, schlecht für die Stabilität auf einem rappelnden Geländerad-Lenker. Eine Handschlaufe als Sicherheitsfeature bekommt man auch nicht ans Handy dran, nur an eine Hülle. Also muss das Handy auf ruppigen Abfahrten eigenlich immer ab. Und hinterher wieder dran. Nerv.
Dann muss man selbst mit einem sehr großen Outdoor-Handy-Akku anfangen zu haushalten, wenn man nicht irgendwann ohne Handy und ohne Navi dastehen möchte. Also in der Mittagspause am Handy rumspielen, und auf der Tour das Display komfortabel dauernd an, muss man sich halt verkneifen. Eigentlich nicht schlimm aber auf Dauer - nerv.
Das Display aus dem Sleep-Modus aufzuwecken ist irgendwie nervig an einem Handy. Man fummelt entweder nach der Power-Taste am Rand, die von einem Halter eventuell noch schön verdeckt und noch schlechter zu bedienen wird. Oder man bricht sich in 5 Anläufen mit Doubletap am Display eins ab, wenn das Gerät das überhaupt erlaubt (bei meinem Handy gibts die Funktion zwar, aber sie funktioniert einfach zuverlässig immer erst nach 3-5 Versuchen). Nerv.
Dann noch die ständige Sorge, wenn ich mein Handy am Lenker zerstöre, kann ich nicht mal jemanden anrufen wenn mir was passiert oder ich nicht mehr weiß wo ich bin...

Letztendlich bin ich wieder zurück zu der zwei Geräte Lösung. Das macht mich einfach auf Dauer doch glücklicher und finde ich in Summe über alles praktischer.
Ich nutze die Karte in unbekannten Gefilden recht intensiv, einem Pfeil nachfahren ist nicht so mein Ding. Wenn ich was erkunden möchte, habe ich mir die Tour meistens grob eingeprägt, oder als zusammengeklickte Tour auf dem Gerät. Da halte ich mich aber eigentlich nie dran, wenn mir unterwegs ein Weg ins Auge springt oder ein Hügel "neben" der Route spannend erscheint, schaue ich auf der Karte nach wo das hinführt und plane spontan um.
Das Navi benutze ich während der Fahrt. Wenn ich was genauer nachschauen möchte, oder on-the-fly umplanen möchte und eine Übersicht an einem richtig großen Display brauche, ist auf dem Handy aber immer noch eine Navigations-App samt Kartenmaterial drauf.
Mein aktuelles Navi ist ein TwoNav Cross btw. Das Gerät finde ich bislang sehr gut, und die Preis-Leistung ist auch nett. Für deine Anforderungen ist es aber eher nichts, da Twonav bislang keine Komoot Anbindung  bietet.


----------



## Flohmanti (5. Februar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Dann noch die ständige Sorge, wenn ich mein Handy am Lenker zerstöre, kann ich nicht mal jemanden anrufen wenn mir was passiert oder ich nicht mehr weiß wo ich bin...


O no, das würde mir auch Sorgen machen, dann könnte ich meine Mutter gar nicht mehr anrufen. 
Nein, jetzt mal ernsthaft: das ist definitiv ein Sicherheitsaspekt. Gerade auch, wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin, die Trails nicht kenne und ich tatsächlich doof stürzen würde...
Habe mir das Topeak Ridecase geholt und nach der Montage am Lenker mit meinen großen Handy festgestellt: so möchte ich keine rumpeligen Trails fahren...


----------



## IndianaWalross (5. Februar 2021)

Zum Thema eTrex und der perverse Ministummeljoystick - sorry aber die Karten brauchen minutenlang zum scrollen an dem Gerät! Wir haben hier noch 2 eTrex 30 aus Geocaching Tagen. Furchtbar wie ewig der Kartenaufbau dauert. Dazu der Briefmarken Bildschirm. No thx.

Im übrigen löst sich bei jedem eTrex wie schon beim Vorgänger Vista HCX nach einer gewissen Zeit der Rand ab und man muss dann ein Ersatzteil haben was es nirgends bezahlbar gibt. Die Knöpfe fallen auch ab unter diesem Randdings. Mein Mann hat sich dafür dann ne Fremdhülle aus Silikon drumgeklebt.

Zum Thema touch bei Dreck auf dem Display - jedes bessere Edge hat eine eingebaute Displaysperre. 1 × Knöppsche drücken zum aktivieren und 1× zum deaktivieren. Also fällt auch dieses Argument weg.

WechselAKKUS lasse ich gelten, Batterien zum einmaligen Gebrauch sind vielleicht praktisch und oft überall am Po der Welt zu bekommen,  aber unter aktuellen Umweltgesichtspunkten eine Sauerei! 
Für das Problem wurde ja auch schon die zugegeben etwas voluminösere Alternative Powerbank genannt.

Ich kann absolut nachvollziehen wenn man robust und simpel ohne viel Schnickschnack möchte. 
Aber die eTrexe sind für Dauernutzung halt scheinbar auch nicht ausgelegt. 
Die Anbringung am Fahrrad dazu auch umständlich mit dieser Schiene und Kabelbindern, so 90er... dazu mussten wir alle Schienen mit Silikonspray pimpen sonst hätte man die Geräte nur noch via Presslufthammer raus bekommen.  
Da sind die aktuellen Bajonetthalterungen der Edges beispielsweise doch ne ganz andere Liga. Mit ner robusten Metallhalterung aka K-Edge halten die auch in extremem Gelände hervorragend. Dazu das kleine Sicherheitsgummi am Gerät. Verlustsicher am Rad 👌


----------



## Bettina (5. Februar 2021)

Irgendwie scheint Garmin gute Aktien zu haben....aber ich muss mal was pro Smartphone sagen 😉
Ich fahre nicht so anspruchsvolle Trails wie Scylla, von daher bin ich mit der Quadlock Halterung meines Smartphone zufrieden.
Der Akku hält im Sommer eine Tagestour, im Winter nur 1-2 Stunden. Aber ich habe eine Powerbank dabei und alles ist immer möglich.
Das Display ist ein Traum gegen mein Garmin.
Die Tour lässt sich in Sekundenschnelle umplanen. GPS Empfänger ist topp. Ich habe mein Garmin seit über zwei Jahren nicht mehr aus der Schublade geholt.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (8. Februar 2021)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Liebe Ladies,
> ich habe mir fest vorgenommen mit Komoot durchzustarten und neue Touren in Umland auszuprobieren.
> Dazu habe ich mir eine Smartphone Halterung für mein Riesen Handy gekauft und dann erst festgestellt, dass es bei einem möglichen Sturz böse ausgehen könnte für mein Handy. Frage: wie macht Ihr das mit der Navigation? Habt Ihr extra dafür ein Outdoor Handy oder nutzt Ihr Garmin Geräte? Ich bin da etwas unschlüssig und brauche Euren Rat.
> Danke und viele Grüße
> Melanie


Mein Garmin Edge 820er hält 10 Stunden im GPS Betrieb u d navigieren durch und hat eine Größe, die einem auch erlaubt, die Straße bzw. den Trail noch zu sehen. Das schafft kein Smartphone. Dann ist es extrem einfach, sensoren wie Herzfrequenz Gurt und Geschwindigkeitssensor mit dem Gerät zu synchronisieren und beide waren bei dem Kit dabei, das ich für 360 Euro gekauft hatte. Ich würde ihn wieder kaufen. Das Smartphone Gewurstel tu ich mir nicht an. Und dabei habe ich noch gar nicht über eventuelle Wettereinflüsse nachgedacht. Es gibt einfach Dinge, die für das eine, und Dinge, die für was anderes gemacht sind. Und ein Smartphone ist kein Bike GPS Computer.


----------



## fleckinet (8. Februar 2021)

Garmin, z.B. 530 (Tasten) oder 830 (Touch), Komoot App draufladen, am Computer oder auf Handy AppTouren raussuchen, Speichern und aufm Garmin aufrufen. Einfacher gehts wirklich ned! Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJTornado (9. Februar 2021)

Tour direkt in Garmin Connect laden und auf dem Edge als Strecke abfahren geht sogar ohne Komoot und schont den Akku


----------



## skaster (9. Februar 2021)

Darf ich die ganzen Garmin Akku Fantasten mal fragen, wie lange sie Ihre Geräte so nutzen?

Die, ach so gute Akkuleistung, endete bei meinem Edge 705 von ursprünglich 8-9h nach ca. 3-4 Jahren bei etwa 1,5h Laufzeit. Garmin selbst wechselt dir keinen Akku, zumindest mir damals nicht, da sie keine Garantie auf Wasserdichtigkeit übernehmen möchten.
Den Akku am 705 konnte man noch ganz gut selbst wechseln, da das Gehäuse geschraubt ist, das war auch der Grund, warum ich mich vor zwei Jahren entschlossen habe keinen 1030 zu kaufen, sondern einen gebrauchten 1000er. Den habe ich mir auch nur deshalb gekauft, damit ich mir den Akkustand vom eBike anzeigen lassen kann, neu war er leider nirgends mehr zu bekommen, der ist nämlich auch noch verschraubt, während der 1030 mittlerweile verklebt ist. 
Aber vielleicht altern die Garmin-Akkus ja nicht mehr.

Ich habe immer eine zwei Geräte Lösung dabei, einen Garmin Edge als Radcomputer mit Kartenfunktion und ein robustes Smartphone mit großem Akku (mal am Lenker, mal im Rucksack, je nach Gelände).
Mittlerweile nutze ich ein Xiaomi Note 8pro (im Fall der Fälle kein soo großer wirtschaftlicher Verlust), der Akku hält mit Display always-on und Dauernavigation beim Geocachen gut 4-5 Stunden durch, mit der mitgeführten Powerbank den ganzen Tag.
Kartendarstellung und Planungsmöglichkeiten sind beim Smartphone deutlich besser. Ein Garmin meiner Meinung nach robuster.
Aber die Sache mit der Akkuleistung unterschreibe ich nicht uneingeschränkt.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (9. Februar 2021)

Ganz klar mit dem Garmin!


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2021)

Jeder Akku altert. Der von einem Smartfon genauso wie der von einem alten oder neuen Garmin.
Leider sind verklebte Gehäuse und nicht wechselbare Akkus mittlerweile fast Standard, sowohl in Telefonen als auch in Navigationsgeräten. Wenn man ein halbwegs aktuelles und schlankes Gerät haben will, kommt man kaum noch drum herum.


----------



## Ximi (9. Februar 2021)

skaster schrieb:


> Darf ich die ganzen Garmin Akku Fantasten mal fragen, wie lange sie Ihre Geräte so nutzen?
> 
> Die, ach so gute Akkuleistung, endete bei meinem Edge 705 von ursprünglich 8-9h nach ca. 3-4 Jahren bei etwa 1,5h Laufzeit. Garmin selbst wechselt dir keinen Akku, zumindest mir damals nicht, da sie keine Garantie auf Wasserdichtigkeit übernehmen möchten.
> Den Akku am 705 konnte man noch ganz gut selbst wechseln, da das Gehäuse geschraubt ist, das war auch der Grund, warum ich mich vor zwei Jahren entschlossen habe keinen 1030 zu kaufen, sondern einen gebrauchten 1000er. Den habe ich mir auch nur deshalb gekauft, damit ich mir den Akkustand vom eBike anzeigen lassen kann, neu war er leider nirgends mehr zu bekommen, der ist nämlich auch noch verschraubt, während der 1030 mittlerweile verklebt ist.
> ...


Ich besitze seit 2013 einen Edge 800. Die Akkuleistung pendelt immer noch zwischen 6 und 8 Stunden, halt etwas temperaturabhängig. Ich verwende ihn immer noch, der (oder das 🤷‍♂️) Touchscreen funktioniert immer noch einwandfrei, habe allerdings bereits 2015, als die ersten kleinen Kratzer auftauchten, in eine hochwertige (zwei Stück für ~10€ ) Schutzfolie investiert.
Und ja, ich habe ihn oft benutzt. Gerade "früher", als noch in ganz Europa enorme Roamingtarife verlangt wurden, war ich froh unabhängig vom Telefon navigieren zu können.
Würde immer zu einer Zweigerätelösung raten, außer man fährt Touren im Nahbereich in der Dauer von max. zwei Stunden.
Ist halt meine Meinung, auf Grund meiner Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Februar 2021)

Bettina schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint Garmin gute Aktien zu haben....aber ich muss mal was pro Smartphone sagen


Hier auch pro Smartphone. Nach drei Garmin Edge (705, 800, 810) hatte ich keine Lust mehr auf Garmin und mich nach passenden Smartphones umgesehen.
Nach einem S5mini habe ich jetzt ein Unihertz Atom L, das mit einer Silikonhalterung am Vorbau befestigt wird; als Software benutze ich Locus Map, als Karten openandromaps.
Das Telefon ist noch nie abgefallen, auch auf anspruchsvollen Strecken nicht; eine Schlaufe zur Sicherung am Rad kann man aber befestigen. Akku hält locker einen ganzen Tag.
Das Display ist zwar nicht riesig (4"), aber übersichtlicher als alles was man von Garmin kennt.
Zu Software, Gerät und Karten gibt's Threads hier im Forum. Ganz trivial ist das mit der Software nämlich leider nicht.

Ein "richtiges" Smartphone habe ich aber trotzdem noch im Rucksack - wegen der Fotos. Das kann das Atom nicht so gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. Februar 2021)

Das war damals eben u.a. der Grund, warum ich mich für das etrex 30 entschieden habe, weil man da eben Wechselakkus reintun kann. Da komm ich mit 2 Sätzen länger als 1 Woche hin, auch wenn das Display immer an ist. Die Enelopes, mit denen ich das Ding betreibe, sind nun auch schon mindestens 6 Jahre alt, kann mich also nicht beschweren. Ein ganzes Gerät wegschmeißen, nur weil der Akku hinüber ist, ist ja auch nicht sonderlich nachhaltig. Allerldings muss ich scylla schon recht geben, der Bildschirmaufbau beim Scrollen nervt, weil es so ewig dauert. Aber ich hab immer auch eine Papierkarte einstecken, da bin ich echt old school.


----------



## Flohmanti (9. Februar 2021)




----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Februar 2021)

Das olle Dakota kann beides. Wechselakkus oder Batterien (AA). Die Batterien halten etwas länger. Je nach Außentemperatur durchaus 30 Stunden. (Und ja, ich habe in unbekanntem Terrain auch noch Papiernavi dabei.)


----------



## mw.dd (9. Februar 2021)

Ich sage mal vorsichtig: Wenn man nicht tagelang abseits von Steckdosen unterwegs ist und zusätzlich zum Navi eh noch eine Smartphone mitnimmt ist das mit den Batterien kein echtes Kaufargument - schon gar nicht, wenn man dafür mit diesen nervigen Verzögerungen beim Scrollen leben müsste.


----------



## skaster (9. Februar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Jeder Akku altert. Der von einem Smartfon genauso wie der von einem alten oder neuen Garmin.
> Leider sind verklebte Gehäuse und nicht wechselbare Akkus mittlerweile fast Standard, sowohl in Telefonen als auch in Navigationsgeräten. Wenn man ein halbwegs aktuelles und schlankes Gerät haben will, kommt man kaum noch drum herum.


Das ist völlig richtig, aber wenn ich mir z.B. ein iPhone kaufe, dann wechseln mir Apple, Samsung und wie sie alle heißen, nach drei Jahren den Akku auf meine Kosten aus, Garmin bietet dir lediglich ein neues Gerät zu ca. 80% des Neupreises an und möchte dein altes Gerät dazu auch noch haben.
Mein 705 ist von 2010 und läuft nach dem 2. Akkuwechsel (2014 u. 2018) immer noch total unproblematisch, hätte ich das Angebot von Garmin angenommen, hätte ich wohl statt dessen 2 neue Geräte kaufen müssen. Wer damit kein Problem hat, soll das gerne tun, ich finde es nachhaltiger es nicht zu tun und auf verklebte Garmins so lange es geht zu verzichten.
Ein neuer Akku fürs 705 oder fürs 1000 kostet im Onlinehandel keine 15 €.
Wieso ist Garmin nicht in der Lage die Akkus zu wechseln? Meiner Meinung nach, damit man neue Geräte verkauft. Jeder dumme Handyladen wechselt Akkus mit Gewährleistung, aber der Hersteller eines Outdoorgerätes kann das bei seinen eigenen Geräten nicht? 🤣🤣


Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das war damals eben u.a. der Grund, warum ich mich für das etrex 30 entschieden habe, weil man da eben Wechselakkus reintun kann. Da komm ich mit 2 Sätzen länger als 1 Woche hin, auch wenn das Display immer an ist. Die Enelopes, mit denen ich das Ding betreibe, sind nun auch schon mindestens 6 Jahre alt, kann mich also nicht beschweren. Ein ganzes Gerät wegschmeißen, nur weil der Akku hinüber ist, ist ja auch nicht sonderlich nachhaltig. Allerldings muss ich scylla schon recht geben, der Bildschirmaufbau beim Scrollen nervt, weil es so ewig dauert. Aber ich hab immer auch eine Papierkarte einstecken, da bin ich echt old school.





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Das olle Dakota kann beides. Wechselakkus oder Batterien (AA). Die Batterien halten etwas länger. Je nach Außentemperatur durchaus 30 Stunden. (Und ja, ich habe in unbekanntem Terrain auch noch Papiernavi dabei.)


Also mache ich wohl irgendetwas grundlegend falsch.
Bisher habe ich folgende Erfahrung:

Ur-eTrex, der gelbe ohne Kartenmöglichkeit. (2004)
Vista HCx (2008) (Griffgummi hat sich immer wieder gelöst, Beschränkung des Kartenmaterials) abgelöst durch Oregon 450
Oregon 400t (2011) (immer wieder komplettes einfrieren, mittlerweile nur noch ohne Karte auf der SD-Karte zu starten.)  abgelöst durch Smartphone
Oregon 450 (2011) (Ein-/Ausschalter defekt) [von meiner Frau] abgelöst durch Oregon 550
Oregon 550 (2013) (Ein-/Ausschalter defekt) [von meiner Frau] abgelöst durch Oregon 700
Oregon 700 (2017) [von meiner Frau]
Edge 705 (2010) (2mal Akkuwechsel) abgelöst durch Edge 1000
Edge 1000 (2019)
Alle Oregons wurden und werden mit eneloops befeuert, keiner hielt/hält einen kompletten Geocachingtag mit einem Satz durch, kein einziger, nach 7-8 Stunden ist die Kiste aus. Auch der Vista hat das nicht geschafft, aber nicht mit eneloops.
Und in meinem Geocaching-Bekanntenkreis gab es wirklich einige Oregon-Nutzer. Mittlerweile sind aber viele auf Android Smartphones umgeschwenkt. Auf meinem werkelt auch Locus, mit Karten von OpenMTBmap und Freizeitkarte.de.
Wie bitte kommt ihr auf solche Nutzungszeiten? Habt ihr keine Displaybeleuchtung an? Dann kann ich auf jedem Smartphone die Karten besser ablesen und das soll ja angeblich so ein Schwachpunkt bei Smartphones sein.
Ich gebe aber zu, gerne und viel die Displaybeleuchtung zu nutzen, also oft volle Pulle beim Garmin und angepasste Helligkeit beim Smartphone.


----------



## lucie (9. Februar 2021)

Ich schwöre seit Jahren auf Smartfön mit Orux + BRouter + Openandromaps. Funktioniert offline und das Handy bleibt auch im rumpeligen Gelände mit einigen Hüpfern Dank SP Connect-Hülle zuverlässig auf dem Vorbau.

Befinde mich gerade beim Powercouching - soll heißen: diese Kombi hat mich bisher immer wieder zuverlässig nach Hause navigiert.


----------



## IndianaWalross (9. Februar 2021)

Es gibt übrigens noch was anderes als DAS DISPLAY MUSS NONSTOP AN SEIN (EINSEFL!!!111!!) und das Display ist immer aus!

Die Edges haben einen richtig guten Energiesparmodus! Der Bildschirm geht nur dann an, wenn er gebraucht wird.
Ich brauche auf einer 2km geraden Strecke halt nicht nonstop wie eine Idiotin auf das Gerät glotzen! Wozu auch. Das Garmin schaltet die Karte/den Bildschirm ein, wenn es was zu melden hat wie Abbiegehinweise. Da hält der Akku dann ewig! Dann ploppt die Karte auf, und man hat zusätzlich akustische Hinweise.
Wenn man aber meint auf der kompletten Strecke den Bildschirm anhaben zu müssen, selbst Schuld, wenn der Akku stirbt.

Kann übrigens kein Smartphone bei der Nutzungsweise, schon garnicht länger! Bei Always on Display hält mein S7 vielleicht 4 Stunden Navigation durch. Vielleicht 6 wenn ich sonst nix nutze. Das Edge 1030+ hält mit Always on locker 10-15 Stunden durch, je nachdem was noch alles dran hängt und gemacht wird.

Also 2 Smartphones mitschleppen find ich persönlich auch nicht nachhaltig. Akkuwechsel? Ja super aber mit offenem Uralt Betriebssystem rumgobdeln dass jeder hacken kann der nicht völlig doof ist? Weil 10 Jahre macht kein Hersteller updates an einem Gerät um Sicherheitslücken zu schließen. Gut, wenn man es nur zur Navigation verwendet... aber Uralt Betriebssysteme werden sowohl am PC als auch am Smartphone mit der Zeit langsamer! Vielleicht bist du auch nur nicht alt genug, um diese ganzen Entwicklungen zu kennen oder mitgemacht zu haben, mehrfach! Wirste halt dann noch merken. Oder es ist einem egal, wenn die Karte 5 Minuten zum scrollen braucht...

Zum Thema wie lange nutzt man die Garmins... Wir haben 2 der allerersten in Deutschland erhältlichen eTrex 30 noch zum Geocachen in Gebrauch. Akku hält nicht mehr ewig (eneloops) aber locker noch 10 Stunden. Kann an eneloop Ermüdung liegen, keine Ahnung. Aufgrund der Lahmarschigkeit arbeite ich DA inzwischen eher mit Smartphone. Gehe speziell diverse Caches auf einem Haufen an, oder auch nur mal einen. Da reicht der Akku dann lange genug.

Das Edge 1030+ haben wir ja noch kein Jahr, hat noch Akkuzeiten wie am ersten Tag. Kann ich dann in 1-2 Jahren vielleicht mehr zu sagen.

Es ist jedenfalls wesentlich robuster als Samsung. Zig mal runter gefallen in der Wohnung. Nix. S7 in der Wohnung,  schwupp Displaytausch angesagt. Konnten wir selbst machen, trotzdem kacke. Will ich unterwegs nicht erleben...


----------



## lucie (9. Februar 2021)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Kann übrigens kein Smartphone bei der Nutzungsweise, schon garnicht länger! Bei Always on Display hält mein S7 vielleicht 4 Stunden Navigation durch. Vielleicht 6 wenn ich sonst nix nutze. Das Edge 1030+ hält mit Always on locker 10-15 Stunden durch, je nachdem was noch alles dran hängt und gemacht wird.



Orux kann den Bildschirm dimmen und wenn ich die Gerätehelligkeit zusätzlich noch etwas reduziere, hält der Akku locker eine Tour mit Übernachtung durch (über Nacht wird das Handy, S7, mit dem Lupineakku neu gespeist, weil Licht ist bei Overnightern ohnehin immer mit an Bord).
Routing mit irgendwelchen Abbiegehinweisen und Rumgepiepse nutze ich nicht, habe Augen im Kopf.

Auf Tour, zack Flugmodus an, ich muss nicht immer und überall erreichbar sein, kann aber jemanden erreichen, wenn ich es will und für ein paar wenige Fotos langt's auch noch.

Am Ende haben beide Varianten Vor- und Nachteile und es muss jeder für sich entscheiden, welches System einem am besten taugt.

@IndianaWalross Wieso schmeißt Du denn das Handy ständig runter?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. Februar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Am Ende haben beide Varianten Vor- und Nachteile und es muss jeder für sich entscheiden, welches System einem am besten taugt.


Sehr guter Abschluss damit wir vllt auch wieder die Kurve zum Thema kriegen 👍🏻🙄


----------



## Deleted 347960 (9. Februar 2021)

skaster schrieb:


> Darf ich die ganzen Garmin Akku Fantasten mal fragen, wie lange sie Ihre Geräte so nutzen?


Ich habe meinen Edge 820 jetzt seit ca. 3 1/2 Jahren, allerdings kann ich Dir jetzt nicht sagen, ob der Akku immer noch so lang hält, weil ich seit ca. 4 Monaten keine Runde drehe, die länger als 2 Stunden dauert. Allerdings kann ich davon durchaus 3 drehen, und dann ist der Akku leer, auch weil dazwischen noch ein paar Tage ohne Fahrt liegen. Im Frühjahr werde ich mehr sagen können. Derzeit ist es einfach zu kalt, um lang rumzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (10. Februar 2021)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Das Garmin schaltet die Karte/den Bildschirm ein, wenn es was zu melden hat wie Abbiegehinweise.


Das kann Locus auch.


IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Kann übrigens kein Smartphone bei der Nutzungsweise, schon garnicht länger!


Doch, das Unihertz schafft das:


mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt zweimal die Laufzeit des Akkus getestet.
> Nach 5:06 hh:mm DOT waren von 100% noch 56% Akku übrig. Alle Funkfunktionen (WLAN/2xMobilfunk+Daten/Bluetooth) waren dabei in Betrieb, Displayhelligkeit stand auf automatisch.
> Locus Maps lief im Aufzeichnungsbetrieb.
> 
> Die Akkulaufzeit sollte also auch ohne Tricks für eine Tagestour reichen. Mit sinnvollen Einstellungen in Locus und im Flugmodus müssten auch zwei Tage drin sein.






IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ja super aber mit offenem Uralt Betriebssystem rumgobdeln dass jeder hacken kann der nicht völlig doof ist? Weil 10 Jahre macht kein Hersteller updates an einem Gerät um Sicherheitslücken zu schließen. Gut, wenn man es nur zur Navigation verwendet... aber Uralt Betriebssysteme werden sowohl am PC als auch am Smartphone mit der Zeit langsamer!


Naja, so einfach ist das mit dem Hacken nun auch wieder nicht. Und dann gibt es ja noch Lineage OS...
Das "mit der Zeit langsamer" lässt sich bei einem Android-Telefon auch recht leicht beheben.



lucie schrieb:


> Am Ende haben beide Varianten Vor- und Nachteile und es muss jeder für sich entscheiden, welches System einem am besten taugt.


So sieht es aus. Für mich von Vorteil am Atom:

Ich kann es auch zum Segeln mitnehmen (auf einer Jolle kann es mal zu Wassereinbruch kommen  )
Ich habe ein Ersatzgerät, falls mein Haupt-Smartphone ausfällt
Preislich liegt es eher an den preisgünstigen Outdoor-Navis, funktionell eher an der Oberklasse


----------



## skaster (10. Februar 2021)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht bist du auch nur nicht alt genug, um diese ganzen Entwicklungen zu kennen oder mitgemacht zu haben, mehrfach! Wirste halt dann noch merken. ...


Für den Fall dass du mich meinst, mein erster Führerschein war grau und groß und die ersten Datenträger hießen Datasette, jetzt kannst du es vielleicht selbst beantworten.
Und ich nutze den Edge hauptsächlich als Bikecomputer inkl. Herzfrequenzmessung und damit ist das Display "always on". Immer! (Einself!!!11!!)



IndianaWalross schrieb:


> ...Das Garmin schaltet die Karte/den Bildschirm ein, wenn es was zu melden hat wie Abbiegehinweise. Da hält der Akku dann ewig! Dann ploppt die Karte auf, und man hat zusätzlich akustische Hinweise.
> ...
> Kann übrigens kein Smartphone bei der Nutzungsweise, schon garnicht länger...


Ähm, doch, liegt aber nicht am Smartphone, sondern an der verwendeten App. Locus z.B. kann das. Bei anderen Navigationslösungen kann ich mir das auch vorstellen, hier fehlt es mir aber an Wissen, ist ja auch nicht schlimm wenn man nicht alles weiß.




Und mein MotoG ist mir mehr als einmal abgeflogen, durch die Verwendung eines Kunststoffdisplays geht es dem Handy nach wie vor gut. Leider ist die Updatepolitik für viele Geräte außerhalb des Apfeluniversums aber tatsächlich unterirdisch.



IndianaWalross schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn man aber meint auf der kompletten Strecke den Bildschirm anhaben zu müssen, selbst Schuld, wenn der Akku stirbt.
> ...


Mir geht es gar nicht darum dass die Akkus irgendwann den Geist aufgeben, damit habe ich gar kein Problem, mein Problem liegt darin, dass Garmin keinen Akkutausch macht obwohl es problemlos möglich ist. Das, und die teils grotenschlechte Firmware und Verarbeitung der Oregons, haben mich dazu gebracht mit einem Smartphone zu cachen. Aber wie gesagt, als Bikecomputer mit Kartenfunktion halte ich die Edge Reihe durchaus für brauchbar, sonst hätte ich mir auch keinen mehr gekauft.
Aber für Navigation gibt es für mich nur eine Meinung, Bigger is Better und ein 6,x Zoll Display ist da besser als ein 4,x Zoll Display und noch besser ist halt die Papierkarte, weil noch viel mehr bigger.


----------



## IndianaWalross (18. Februar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Orux kann den Bildschirm dimmen und wenn ich die Gerätehelligkeit zusätzlich noch etwas reduziere, hält der Akku locker eine Tour mit Übernachtung durch (über Nacht wird das Handy, S7, mit dem Lupineakku neu gespeist, weil Licht ist bei Overnightern ohnehin immer mit an Bord).
> Routing mit irgendwelchen Abbiegehinweisen und Rumgepiepse nutze ich nicht, habe Augen im Kopf.
> 
> Auf Tour, zack Flugmodus an, ich muss nicht immer und überall erreichbar sein, kann aber jemanden erreichen, wenn ich es will und für ein paar wenige Fotos langt's auch noch.
> ...


Na absichtlich werf ich mein Smartphone sicherlich nicht runter. Und so extrem oft war es jetzt nicht. 

Aber wenn man weiss, dem Gerät kann nicht viel dabei passieren, dann ist man halt nicht immer ultravorsichtig und dann schwupps fliegt schnell mal was runter (ist beim Garmin bei mir schon öfters vorgekommen). Mein altes eTrex 30 ist auch schon bei 30 km/h abgeflogen, also völlig ungewöhnlich ist sowas jetzt nicht.
Seit ich allerdings recht teure Geräte nutze, achte ich da natürlich besonders drauf. Allerdings kann ich halt mein Smartphone ohne spezielle Hülle nicht mit ner Schnur am Lenker sichern, bei Garmin geht das ohne extra Gewese ab Werk problemlos.


----------



## IndianaWalross (18. Februar 2021)

Hm wie lange nutzen wir die Geräte... die eTrexe schon seit 2011. Aber das ist natürlich unerheblich weil die halt mit Wechselakkus/Batterien betrieben werden  🙃 
Allerdings werden die nur noch sporadisch genutzt, wenn ich im finstren Wald geocachen gehen möchte, und mein Smartphone mal wieder 20m im off ist. Ansonsten nehme ich für sowas inzwischen halt das Smartphone. 

Das Edge Explore hat keine 2 Jahre überlebt dann waren 2 Geräte akkutechnisch ziemlich runter. Nutzungsdauer puh müsste ich mal recherchieren wieviele Stunden insgesamt gefahren wurde. Deswegen bin ich dann auch umgestiegen auf das 1030+.

Während das Edge 1030+ jetzt zwar zeittechnisch viel jünger ist (noch kein Jahr alt) aber schon wesentlich längere Laufzeit insgesamt hat als das Explore in 2 Jahren und zwar definitiv. Und hier kann ich bislang bei 2 Geräten von keinerlei Akkuverschleiss berichten. 

Müsste man mal auf Stunden/Kilometer hochrechnen wie insgesamt die Laufzeiten waren bis das Explore nur noch mit Powerbank ne Tour durchhielt. Beim 1030+ kann ich das erst beurteilen wenn es anfängt zu schwächeln. 

Ansonsten hatte ich noch 3 weitere Garmins, aber alle mit Wechselakkus/Batterien zu betreiben, deswegen tun die hier nichts zur Sache. Da gab es andere Gründe die zu tauschen/abzustoßen.


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2021)

Die Akkus "altern" ja auch durch Ladezyklen. Ein größerer oder in einem sparsameren Gerät verbauter Akku, der dementsprechend nicht so oft geladen werden muss, wird daher länger durchhalten. Auch etwas, was man beim Kauf von Geräten mit festverbautem Akku beachten muss.


----------



## --- (18. Februar 2021)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ja super aber mit offenem Uralt Betriebssystem rumgobdeln dass jeder hacken kann der nicht völlig doof ist?


Also zuerst einmal muss es da jemanden geben der es für nötig hält DEIN Gerät, das du als Navi am MTB benutzt, zu hacken......


----------



## warsaw (18. Februar 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Dann noch die ständige Sorge, wenn ich mein Handy am Lenker zerstöre, kann ich nicht mal jemanden anrufen wenn mir was passiert oder ich nicht mehr weiß wo ich bin...


Navigation mit dem Smartphone muss ja keine All-in-One Lösung werden.

Seit über nem Jahr nutze ich ein altes P8 lite(2015) mit OSMand, dazu eine Halterung aus Alu und eine Powerbank. Es ist nicht unbedingt der eleganteste Aufbau aber sehr günstig und erfüllt die zwei Kriterien die mir wichtig waren, hohe Auflösung und schnell durch die Karte scrollen. Hab natürlich auch mein Alltags Smartphone dabei für alles andere.

Irgend jemand im näheren Bekanntenkreis hat doch eh immer mindestens drei Smartphones in der Schublade ungenutzt liegen. Bei den einfachen Anforderungen der TE und ohne Vorerfahrung würde ich kein Geld für so ein proprietäres Gerät ausgeben ohne es vorher ausgiebig probiert zu haben


----------



## Deleted 347960 (19. Februar 2021)

warsaw schrieb:


> Navigation mit dem Smartphone muss ja keine All-in-One Lösung werden.
> 
> Seit über nem Jahr nutze ich ein altes P8 lite(2015) mit OSMand, dazu eine Halterung aus Alu und eine Powerbank. Es ist nicht unbedingt der eleganteste Aufbau aber sehr günstig und erfüllt die zwei Kriterien die mir wichtig waren, hohe Auflösung und schnell durch die Karte scrollen. Hab natürlich auch mein Alltags Smartphone dabei für alles andere.
> 
> Irgend jemand im näheren Bekanntenkreis hat doch eh immer mindestens drei Smartphones in der Schublade ungenutzt liegen. Bei den einfachen Anforderungen der TE und ohne Vorerfahrung würde ich kein Geld für so ein proprietäres Gerät ausgeben ohne es vorher ausgiebig probiert zu haben


Das ist natürlich vollkommen richtig. Andererseits läufst Du damit natürlich Gefahr, nie so ein proprietäres Gerät auszuprobieren, weil Du dann immer mit den Smartphones rumwurstelst und gar nicht weißt, wie schlecht die Dinger als Bike Computer wirklich geeignet sind und wie viel besser ein proprietäres Gerät funktioniert für den Zweck. Du wirst Dir dann irgendwann eine Powerbank zulegen, weil andernfalls die Batterie des Smartphones den Geist nach 2 bis 3 Stunden aushaucht und Du wirst viele Apps runterladen, bis Du endlich die für Dich richtige gefunden hast und Du wirst damit viel Zeit verbrauchen und Dich viel ärgern. Im Rahmen der kognitiven Dissonanz ("geht doch") wirst Du es aber nie so richtig mitkriegen und vielleicht erst nach Jahren ein echtes Navi kaufen und erst dann merken, um wie viel es besser für den Zweck geeignet ist.


----------



## on any sunday (19. Februar 2021)

Wenn du unbedingt einen Bike Computer brauchst, mag das stimmen, aber zur Navigation sicher nicht. Es soll hier im Forum einen Menschen geben, der fährt mit dem Schmartfon durch die ganze Welt und berichtet davon sogar live. Vielleicht solltest du ihm sagen, mit was für einem schlechten Gerümpel er da rum fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 347960 (19. Februar 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt einen Bike Computer brauchst, mag das stimmen, aber zur Navigation sicher nicht. Es soll hier im Forum einen Menschen geben, der fährt mit dem Schmartfon durch die ganze Welt und berichtet davon sogar live. Vielleicht solltest du ihm sagen, mit was für einem schlechten Gerümpel er da rum fährt.


Brauchen ist so ein Wort. Ich würde sicher nicht tot umfallen, wenn ich keinen Bike Computer hätte (jedenfalls hoffe ich dass, sonst bin ich ja in Lebensgefahr, sollte er mal verrecken...).


----------



## Tristero (23. Februar 2021)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Na absichtlich werf ich mein Smartphone sicherlich nicht runter. Und so extrem oft war es jetzt nicht.
> 
> Aber wenn man weiss, dem Gerät kann nicht viel dabei passieren, dann ist man halt nicht immer ultravorsichtig und dann schwupps fliegt schnell mal was runter (ist beim Garmin bei mir schon öfters vorgekommen). Mein altes eTrex 30 ist auch schon bei 30 km/h abgeflogen, also völlig ungewöhnlich ist sowas jetzt nicht.
> Seit ich allerdings recht teure Geräte nutze, achte ich da natürlich besonders drauf. Allerdings kann ich halt mein Smartphone ohne spezielle Hülle nicht mit ner Schnur am Lenker sichern, bei Garmin geht das ohne extra Gewese ab Werk problemlos.


Guter Punkt, aber stimmt nicht mehr! Gibt inzwischen beim Ali einen Garmin Mount von Fouriers, der neben großer Klebefläche eine Öse für eine Sicherungsleine (im Lieferumfang enthalten) aufweist.


----------



## Schnatta (28. Februar 2021)

Hatte das gleiche Thema, bzw. die gleichen Themen. Handy zu klobig undnunpraktisch. Wollte ein kleines handliches Schwarz Weiss Gerät, was Navi kann und mit Komoot zu koppeln ist. Zudem wollte ich eine sehr einfache Bedienung und trotzdem auch alle möglichen Features falls ich später mal mehr damit machen will. Und Touchpad wollte ich auch nicht, weil Sch... beim Fahren. Bezahlbar sollte es auch sein. Dachte eigentlich, das gibt es nicht, gibt es aber. Wahoo Elemnt Bolt.

Unschlagbar mit Komoot. Einschliesslich eigener Karte und daher Routenrückführung. Denkbar simpel zu nutzen, einmal alles einstellen übers Handy. Mit Komoot koppeln und der Kleine lädt selbständig geplante Touren runter und abgeschlossene Touren wieder hoch. Zudem ist er ein Winzling, der Akku hält ewig, ich lade ihn alle 3-4 Touren mal.

Mittlerweile nutze ich nicht mehr nur Navi, auch hier wieder, der lässt sich mit allem koppeln was irgendwie Bluetooth oder Ant+ kann. Zudem verreckt da auch bei einem echten Crash nix. Das Ding hat was von einem Flugschreiber. Und alles für keine 300 Steine. Ich halte ihn für konkurrenzlos.


----------



## lucie (20. August 2021)

Sooooo, ich zieh das Thema noch einmal hoch, da ich mich als Smartfönverräter outen muss. 

Als "ewiger" Smartphonenavigationsverfechter", habe ich selbiges seit einigen Wochen an den Nagel ge... äh - in die Tasche verbannt.

Da ich für dieses Jahr häufiger längere Touren auf Feldwegen und Straßen planen sollte, bekam ich es mit der Angst zu tun - 😱 Ablesbarkeit bei hellen Lichtverhältnissen nur mit entsprechender Beleuchtung des Handys machbar und dann geht nach wenigen Stunden der Akku in die Binsen. Letzteres nur lösbar mit zusätzlicher Powerbank.

Hmmm, da waren ja noch die reinen Navigeräte - schei¥¥ drauf, bestellste mal das aktuelle Garmin 1030 plus und dann schaun wir mal...



...welch große Bauklötzer ich am Ende der Testphase gestaunt habe. 😲😲😲

Ablesbarkeit bei strahlendem Sonnenschein bei 0% zusätzlicher Beleuchtung für ein blindes Huhn wie mich sowas von genial, dass ich es nicht glauben wollte (bin wirklich sehr kurzsichtig und habe aktuell noch ein anderes visuelles Problem, dass, wenn ich Pech habe, nur operativ behoben werden kann).
Allerdings war ich das auch von meinen früheren Etrexen gewohnt.

Die Bedienbarkeit via Touchscreen funktioniert für mich, auch durch die Einstellbarkeit der Empfindlichkeit, auch noch mit Handschuhen sehr gut - beim Handy war's nervig bis z.T. unmöglich.

Den größten Bauklotz staunte ich aber bei der Akkulaufzeit. 😲😲😲😲😲

Für unsere letzte 4-tägige Harzumrundung (bei 100% Akkuladung zum Start der Tour) mit:

1. Tag: 169km, gesamte Nutzungszeit 10:51, reine Fahrzeit 08:41h, 0% Beleuchtung (mehr ist bei Sonnenschein nicht nötig), Track nachfahren mit einigen Streckenneuberechnungen
2. Tag: Ruhepause
3. Tag: 40,5km, gesamte Nutzungszeit 3:35h, reine Fahrzeit 02:19h, 0% Beleuchtung, Track nachfahren, mit einigen Streckenneuberechnungen
4. Tag: 173km, gesamte Nutzungszeit 10:57h, reine Fahrzeit 08:06h, ca. 30% Beleuchtung (da es bedeckt war, weniger hätte aber auch noch gerreicht), Track nachfahren, mit etlichen Streckenneuberechnungen

Aktuell schreit mir das Garmin immer noch 48% Akkuladung entgegen - könnte also fast die gesamte Nutzungszeit noch einmal in die selbe Tour stecken.

Ich bin gerade richtig geflasht, mit dem Handy würde ich inzwischen stromlos irgendwo festhängen und wäre derart angenervt reif für einen Tranquilizer.

Ich schwöre hiermit dem Handy vorerst ab und schleppe für diesen Komfortgewinn lieber beides mit.

So ändern sich eben die Ansichten.


----------



## WhatTheHell (20. August 2021)

Eine schöne Einschätzung bzw. Erfahrungsbericht!
Alles hat 2 Seiten und meist bekommt man erst durch Erfahrung/Ausprobieren einen eigenen Eindruck.


----------



## Deleted 591729 (8. September 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> ......
> Ich schwöre hiermit dem Handy vorerst ab und schleppe für diesen Komfortgewinn lieber beides mit.
> 
> So ändern sich eben die Ansichten.



ist so wie mit "große Räder ala größer 26" kommen mir nicht ins Haus"  .. im Endeffekt fahren wir doch inzwischen fast alle die neuen Geometrien ..

Selbst wechsele ich seit Jahren die Garmin Geräte durch und habe ebenso das 1030 plus. Akkulaufzeit ist einfach top. Vergleich zu Orux fehlt mir leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

